# Shotguns



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

So what kind or type of shotgun is on your wish list and why? This could be interesting to see different guys wants and needs.

First up is a 28ga Remington Sportsman 1100. I'm not a big Remington fan but the 1100 fits me and points very well. I don't need one I just want one. 

Second is a pristine Winchester Super X -1 It would be stocked in a skeet configuration. These were before screw in chokes. So I would like 3 barrels 1 skeet, IC and a Modified. Back in the day the SX-1 cost more to produce than what they retailed for. Old timers say it's action was like oiled glass. Why? I just like older well crafted guns that were built to last a life time.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

So here is mine. Mostly in order because of price.
Cz 912 and 920
Then a cz deadhead o/u
And then a browning maxis
And a browning cynergy o/u and my dream gun


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My SX3 serves me very well, and I have no plans to replace it or buy any other shotguns in the near future.

The only shotguns that turn my head at the moment are Browning Cynergy and the Browning Citori in their camo configurations (if I got one with a nice wood stock I would probably be too scared of damaging it to ever take it hunting). I think I would enjoy the option of using two different chokes. I might get one at some point down the road, but I'm still a few years away from having that kind of spare cash.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Franchi Affinity or Weatherby SA 08 in 20 gauge. I like the fit and feel of both.
Now if someone would make a 16 gauge semi auto in 3" I would be all over that.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Franchi Affinity or Weatherby SA 08 in 20 gauge. I like the fit and feel of both.
> Now if someone would make a 16 gauge semi auto in 3" I would be all over that.


I just picked up a 20ga SA-08 a few months ago for my wife and kids to shoot and I'm really impressed, they are a lot of gun for not a ton of money. Super light and reliable so far. I wasn't aware of a 3" 16ga, but I really like the new Browning Auto 5 16 gauge. In keeping with my name, I was thinking the other day how cool it would be to have an original Remington model 31, the "ball bearing repeater" and the hand made precursor to the 870. My 870 is all I ever need though......


----------



## F.A.L. (Nov 4, 2016)

Benelli SBE 2

I have owned many guns, there just isn't anything better then crio treated steel from Benelli. The Benelli Nova has served me well. 

Winchester, Mossberg, and Remington have done well also.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

crowfoot said:


> So here is mine. Mostly in order because of price.
> Cz 912 and 920
> Then a cz deadhead o/u
> And then a browning maxis
> And a browning cynergy o/u and my dream gun


 It's a shame no one carries the CZ line in this state. When I ordered my CZ Redhead 28ga sight unseen through Gallenson's. I was nervous wither I would like it or not after I shouldered it. I was pleased after it showed up.

Ordering a gun from Gallenson's. Talk about coming in on a wing and a prayer. It took the pleasure out of purchasing a new firearm that's for sure.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

crowfoot said:


> So here is mine. Mostly in order because of price.
> Cz 912 and 920
> Then a cz deadhead o/u
> And then a browning maxis
> And a browning cynergy o/u and my dream gun


I have a pair of lightly used 12 and 20 bore CZ Redheads for sale if your interested.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Until they find a way to improve the new a5 I'm good with the current one


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Benelli 28 gauge 8)


----------



## Chuckmclean (Nov 10, 2016)

Hoopermat said:


> Until they find a way to improve the new a5 I'm good with the current one


That's what's on my wishlist, wish I had 1500 laying around


----------



## Family Man (Dec 8, 2011)

*Beretta A400*

I have an Xtrema 2 and love the gun, but when my boy graduates to a full size gun he will get my Xtrema 2 and I will get a new A400 Xtrema.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The M2 in 20 gauge is very, very hard to beat. Mine weighs 5# 15 3/4 ounces.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Old school Auto5 steel capable. Until then my 30 yr old 870 mag keep killing stuff


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

1. Browning Auto-5 circa 1950 - 1970 nonribbed barrel and a raybar bead. I about had one of these bought the other day on gunbroker, but got beat out at the last minute. The reason behind this is that my grandfather received a new 1951 version of the auto-5 for his first wedding anniversary present from my grandma (she still has the receipt) and used that gun for all small game from that day until the day he died. I never got to hunt with grandpa, as he died of cancer when I was 6 months old, but hunting with an old gun like that would kind of be like hunting with him. My grandma - now 93 years old - still rolls her eyes when I ask her if I can get grandpa's gun out of the safe in her basement and look at it. 

2. Beretta Silver Pigeon I 20/28 Gauge Combo. I handled one of these recently at a skeet range and fell in love. My family and I are moving to Texas here shortly and I told my wife I NEED a good 20 or 28 gauge over and under for quail.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

It will be interesting to see if the new plastic guns will be appreciated by future generations. There is something about an older heirloom gun with fine wood to metal fit and finish. You can just feel the quality and workman ship in your hands. 

I look at the newer plastic guns as disposable. They do there job. They perform very well for waterfowling conditions we ask of them. Will they stand the test of time like a Auto 5, model 12, Superposed or an old model 37?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I have been thoroughly happy with my A5 I bought two years ago and no intention of switching anything up.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I am very interested in this thread. I am headed to buy a new gun this weekend.

I am leaning with either the Bennelli Super Vinci or the Beretta A400........


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> I am very interested in this thread. I am headed to buy a new gun this weekend.
> 
> I am leaning with either the Bennelli Super Vinci or the Beretta A400........


You might want to shoulder a franchi affinity and save yourself some cash. Mine is working flawlessly it's been the best purchase I have made in 20 yrs.

https://goo.gl/photos/CHqGZccUt6iMuXmdA


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

A5 Sweet Sixteen
Remington 870 Wingmaster 12GA


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Shot an 870 12 gauge for years, last year bought a Weatherby SA-08 in 20 gauge. What a sweet gun, the 870 sits now.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> 1. Browning Auto-5 circa 1950 - 1970 nonribbed barrel and a raybar bead. I about had one of these bought the other day on gunbroker, but got beat out at the last minute. The reason behind this is that my grandfather received a new 1951 version of the auto-5 for his first wedding anniversary present from my grandma (she still has the receipt) and used that gun for all small game from that day until the day he died. I never got to hunt with grandpa, as he died of cancer when I was 6 months old, but hunting with an old gun like that would kind of be like hunting with him. My grandma - now 93 years old - still rolls her eyes when I ask her if I can get grandpa's gun out of the safe in her basement and look at it.
> 
> 2. Beretta Silver Pigeon I 20/28 Gauge Combo. I handled one of these recently at a skeet range and fell in love. My family and I are moving to Texas here shortly and I told my wife I NEED a good 20 or 28 gauge over and under for quail.


Everybody needs a Beretta SP I in 20 gauge, they just don't know it yet. I was in Scheel's one day to see about getting a new plastic case for my M2 (mine was cracked inside when I bought the gun). I had to wait while they huddled in the back. I wandered around a bit, and spied a 20 gauge SP I. I picked it up, threw it up to my shoulder, and thought, "Why don't I have one of these?" I asked to see the manager, and asked him if he could make me a deal on the display gun because it had a few handling marks. He refused, and they didn't have any more in the back. I called Joel Etchen the next day and talked to Matt. I asked him if he had one in stock with a bit of figure in the wood, but it couldn't weigh more than 6# 2 ounces. He called me back a short time later to say they had one with decent wood, and it weighed 6# 1.5 ounces. It's a great all round gun. Not really something to drag through the mud, or even use in a ground blind. But sweet!!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Then there's the guys that get hung up on 6lbs 2 ounces lol


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

For me nothing fits as well as a Benelli. I love my old Super Black Eagle 12 guage & typically shoot it very well. I would like to modernize a little with a new SBE2 12 guage for Waterfowl. My dream Chukar gun would be a Benelli Cordoba. Problem is I want it in 16 guage. Unfortunately Benelli doesn't chamber these in a 16. I then would like one of the new Benelli 828OU's in a 12 & Franchi instinct in a 20. I currently have a CZ ringneck side by side in a 28 that I love shooting. It is the only gun I use to shoot grouse & snipe with anymore.


----------

